# Big Humpty/The Minger, Manchester - March 2010



## ojay (Apr 18, 2010)

*Visited By Ojay & Urban Soldier*

After having already explored the 'Medlock Culvert' we decided to see what else the Medlock place had to offer. We came across *'Big Humpty'*

This is another section where the Medlock is culverted near Newton Heath, it is of Stone and Brick construction and looking at its condition easily around 100 years old like most other drains in Manc.







It's only a small mooch around 300 yards then you reach the outfall, it's also quite slippy, nearly went in at one point (gulp).

The River Medlock then winds downstream, passing through Philips Park Cemetry, which was an eerie place to walk through late at night with nearly a Full Moon.

On the way we passed a CSO which seemed quite dry, it was an 'Egg' shaped duct, made of lovely Blue Staffordshire Brick. Someone had previously barred off the gate so we decided to take a look, as you do......

This place is known as the 'Minger' so I decided to use the respirator as I had heard stories of gases etc in here. The plan was to get a few photos and get out quick, which we did!!

After a back-breaking stoop up the 'Egg Shaped' pipe we were now in some inspection chamber, ahead was more smaller RCP. After another stoop we arrived at this MASSIVE chamber, and to the right over the side was the 'Tank'.

The smell in here was real badman sewerfresh, also there was some serious heat in here too. It was very difficult to take any photos as it was so steamy and the lighting was almost impossible. There was masses of foam in the bottom of the 'Tank' and to the right it appeared 'Sewerfresh' was running through it.

After about 5 minutes in here breathing was difficult, time to leave......


*Infall - Looking Out*






*Inside Humptey*











*Outfall*






*Ojay & Urban Soldier*






*Bridge Crossing Cemetry*






*Entrance To 'Minger'*






*Inside the 'Egg' - CSO*





















*Inside The 'Minger'*






*Covered In Poop*






*Bottom Of 'Tank'*






*Thanks for Looking *​


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 18, 2010)

OMG! Aces report. You've got the lighting absolutely spot on. I love the organic shape of the pipes too, almost like Gaudi designed them!!!


----------

